# Central Mtns, Manti/San Rafael



## mpjeffnorton (May 9, 2017)

I drew out in this unit and do not know much about it. Any tips/tricks and advice would be greatly appreciated. I have only been in Utah for 5 years and told by a friend that this was a good unit to be put in for. His group was full and he drew out for the North Slope, so unfortunately my guide is going somewhere else. That is why I ask and thank you in advance everyone!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hit the Skyline drive from Hwy 6 to I 70.

About 75 miles of dirt road. 

Pick a canyon, and I mean any canyon,
There's deer in it!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yup, goofy is right. Elk and deer all along skyline and down towards Scofield. It's one of my favorite areas in the whole state.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have this same tag. I saw a lot more elk than dee when I helped on a hunt down there in 2015. But we were elk hunting and hunting in the rut.

I will mostly be hoping to help get two nieces and a nephew a chance at bucks. I'll kill one after they're done.



goofy elk said:


> Hit the Skyline drive from Hwy 6 to I 70.
> 
> About 75 miles of dirt road.
> 
> ...


How is the snow? Is it accessible right now?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I looked at the Manti today TS,
the north end is melting off, Access up Tucker , Starvation and Scolfied is pretty good.

The middle and south half is a different story.
Top of Fairview canyon, South skyline has a TON of snow!
That top south Skyline road to the Horseshoe might not open up till the 24th of July.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the intel. I appreciate it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can always access it through Mayfield or drive around and then come back up Ferron Canyon. That is unless you want to go all the way to I-70 and then come back up from the south.


----------



## Hunting Addict (May 19, 2016)

I grew up in that area and hunted last year with my brother in that area and with minimal scouting came across at least a dozen bucks for the 1 day we hunted on the opening day. One tip I would say is, do not neglect the foothills that border private and public. You can for sure join the zoo that happens on Skyline, but I have seen more bucks lower in the foothills than all the time on skyline unless you plan on putting miles and miles on foot. And once the deer are pressured, you had better unpack the walking sticks.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Skyline is great for glassing, but I don't like dropping off Skyline if I have to climb back up, especially if I'm packing out an animal. I much prefer 2 vehicles or hunting up from below and packing down.


----------



## mpjeffnorton (May 9, 2017)

Vanilla, I know you will be hunting with Family, would you be interested in joining up at all? or meeting to help with scouting?


----------

